# Requirements for opening a bank account—Bangkok Bank.



## Shantideva

I was just informed that a letter from the Immigration Office is required to open a Bangkok Bank account. Does anyone have any information about this requirement?
Thank you!
Todd


----------



## JR Rosenberger

Actually it’s not that hard. Just go to the immigration office and they can set you up. You do need over 30 days on your visa though.


----------

